# Adapter ring to make 1590BB enclosure deeper (STEP file download in thread)



## ADAOCE

I like that Tayda offers powder coated 1590BB enclosures but wish they were the slightly deeper BBM size. Decided to make up an adapter ring to sit between lid and box to give some extra room. It’s just 3D printed for now but maybe I’ll machine these on the mill especially to make a deeper 1590B. For now this just helps with a certain build I’m doing.


----------



## fig

You need a friend.....one without a milling machine....I know a guy....

Great idea!


----------



## ADAOCE

fig said:


> You need a friend.....one without a milling machine....I know a guy....
> 
> Great idea!


Hahah well by saying I will machine it I really mean my brother but I’m always game for making friends!

I’m always trying to come up with things for us to make for the pedal world but they are far too often just not economically feasible but this may work!

another project I have is making milled aluminum faceplates for pedals. Hoping to get that done soon but I’ve barely had time to build pedals


----------



## zgrav

Just use longer screws on the corners?   3-D templates for rings for standard size enclosures is a good idea for those "oops" builds where there was perhaps a tiny miscalculation on the cap sizes or something.


----------



## ADAOCE

zgrav said:


> Just use longer screws on the corners?   3-D templates for rings for standard size enclosures is a good idea for those "oops" builds where there was perhaps a tiny miscalculation on the cap sizes or something.


Yup exactly just a longer 6-32. Screws will keep the lid grounded and I doubt that the spacer will let in much noise.


----------



## ADAOCE

I’ll share the drawing file for 3D printers once I see how it works.


----------



## ADAOCE

This will make my next build easier for Jack clearance but the thing I didn’t think of is how close the Electrolytic caps would be to the lid. Also makes working with off board pots easier because you have more room


----------



## Gordo

DIY at it's finest.


----------



## Travis

Could you share de project ?

I wanna print it too


----------



## ADAOCE

Yea once I verify it works!


----------



## jcrhee

ADAOCE said:


> I like that Tayda offers powder coated 1590BB enclosures but wish they were the slightly deeper BBM size. Decided to make up an adapter ring to sit between lid and box to give some extra room. It’s just 3D printed for now but maybe I’ll machine these on the mill especially to make a deeper 1590B. For now this just helps with a certain build I’m doing.


I was thinking the same thing. -- this should be an option.


----------



## mnemonic

That’s a very good idea, easy to run out of headroom with too-tall electrolytic caps with the bb enclosures. I’m too used to the depth of the 125b’s.


----------



## Feral Feline

I'd be up for purchasing a couple, 'cause when it comes to 3D-printing I'm out of my depth.


----------



## ADAOCE

I’ll share the file soon and you can do whatever you want with it. Maybe I’ll print a bunch and send them out to whoever wants them too


----------



## ADAOCE

Here is the step file for anyone that wants to print one.









						1590BB SPACER.stp
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## ADAOCE

Let me know if this link doesn’t work. I have no clue how to share it lol


----------



## music6000

Clever Idea to get you out of trouble with standard  tayda1590BB with one shop purchasing.
Maybe in black for that drag stripe look!

You can purchase 1590bbs








						1590BBS Enclosure - CNC Pro - Bare Aluminum
					

Get a deeper 1590 series enclosure and fit more in your guitar pedal builds. Our CNC Pro 1590BBS die-cast aluminum stompbox measures 120 x 94 x 42.4mm.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## ADAOCE

music6000 said:


> Clever Idea to get you out of trouble with standard  tayda1590BB with one shop purchasing.
> Maybe in black for that drag stripe look!
> 
> You can purchase 1590bbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1590BBS Enclosure - CNC Pro - Bare Aluminum
> 
> 
> Get a deeper 1590 series enclosure and fit more in your guitar pedal builds. Our CNC Pro 1590BBS die-cast aluminum stompbox measures 120 x 94 x 42.4mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovemyswitches.com


I’ve thought about this and would probably just buy these if I could get them from tayda with all the powder coat options. I feel like taydas powder coat quality has been getting better and better.


----------



## ADAOCE

This adapter adds 8 mm of depth which brings it to the exact depth of the 1590BBS


----------



## fig

music6000 said:


> Maybe in black for that drag stripe look!


nice! or an illuminated clear one?


----------



## ADAOCE

fig said:


> nice! or an illuminated clear one?


That’s they beauty of 3D print. Pick whatever color! Black is what I did which should look good against the army green of the protein I’m building


----------



## Feral Feline

Thanks for the 3D file, I'll see if a friend can do it. I don't have any friends with 3D printers... I wonder if that's age related.
Did you sort out the 20k/25k conundrum? I think either would do, but I'm not familiar with either green or blue Protein and haven't seen a schematic for either, either.


@fig, I've always thought a clear spacer would help in a lot of my builds and wished it came with built-in LED ring. I guess that'd need to be injection molded or something, but I'd settle for just wiring up some LEDs with a regular clear spacer. I've got some plexiglass end-cut shards from a trophy shop to experiment machining on, but don't have the tools yet to do so.


----------



## ADAOCE

Feral Feline said:


> Thanks for the 3D file, I'll see if a friend can do it. I don't have any friends with 3D printers... I wonder if that's age related.
> Did you sort out the 20k/25k conundrum? I think either would do, but I'm not familiar with either green or blue Protein and haven't seen a schematic for either, either.
> 
> 
> @fig, I've always thought a clear spacer would help in a lot of my builds and wished it came with built-in LED ring. I guess that'd need to be injection molded or something, but I'd settle for just wiring up some LEDs with a regular clear spacer. I've got some plexiglass end-cut shards from a trophy shop to experiment machining on, but don't have the tools yet to do so.


You’re welcome! My brother makes all my stuff so I’ll see if I can get him to print more.
For now I’m just going to run with the 20k pot. Since it’s off board it won’t be a huge pain to undo if it needs to be.

the clear adapter would be pretty sweet. I’m pretty sure they make clear filament. It probably wouldn’t be super clear. It would be more diffused looking which could be cooler honestly.


----------



## Feral Feline

I like diffused better, too.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R

ADAOCE said:


> Here is the step file for anyone that wants to print one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1590BB SPACER.stp
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


So basically, I would just send this file to a 3D printer, right?
I was contemplating going with a bigger box at Tayda because I need a 1590BBS but would rather have color choice/UV print, your solution would be better after seeing how great your Protein turned out.


----------



## ADAOCE

SYLV9ST9R said:


> So basically, I would just send this file to a 3D printer, right?
> I was contemplating going with a bigger box at Tayda because I need a 1590BBS but would rather have color choice/UV print, your solution would be better after seeing how great your Protein turned out.


Yeah so my brother is the one with the printer and he just sent me this and said it’s all you need.

I was worried it might not fit perfectly because I used a tech drawing from Hammond but tayda seems to have used the same drawing to make their enclosures!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R

ADAOCE said:


> Yeah so my brother is the one with the printer and he just sent me this and said it’s all you need.
> 
> I was worried it might not fit perfectly because I used a tech drawing from Hammond but tayda seems to have used the same drawing to make their enclosures!


Thanks! Will definitely try it out


----------



## ADAOCE

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks! Will definitely try it out


No problem! Post pics when you’re done! I’d love to see some different colors


----------



## ADAOCE

So a little info on printing this.. the file I made available is a STEP file which allows you to open and modify. In order to print you will likely need to open it in some software that reads step and save as an STL file. The printers can use that file.


----------



## Idlebeach

I downloaded it and tried to open it in OpenSCAD but for some reason it wasn't having that. What program do you use? I am also curious - where did you find the model? I would love to mess around with some of these. I am not a great modeler but I wouldn't mind making some little spacers for lights on other sizes of enclosures.


----------



## ADAOCE

It was created in Fusion360 and my brother finished it in MasterCAM I believe because he’s comfortable with that program. Any program that can read a STEP file should handle it and convert to STL though.

the adapter was modeled after Hammonds 1590BB part drawing. They have a STEP file on their website. They have them for all the other enclosures too.


----------



## giovanni

Loving this thread. Just out of completeness, Tayda has 1590BB2 which are 5mm deeper than 1590BB, so still not as deep as they get with the spacer but already better.


----------



## ADAOCE

giovanni said:


> Loving this thread. Just out of completeness, Tayda has 1590BB2 which are 5mm deeper than 1590BB, so still not as deep as they get with the spacer but already better.


Yes for the love of god just buy a deeper enclosure! Don’t stuff things into a regular BB 🤣


----------



## zgrav

Is a 1590BB2 about the same depth as a 125B -- deep enough to have top mounted jacks and pots under part of those jacks?


----------



## zgrav

zgrav said:


> Is a 1590BB2 about the same depth as a 125B -- deep enough to have top mounted jacks and pots under part of those jacks?


I meant 1590B, but apparently there is not a deeper version of that enclosure.  Right?  That would go a long way to making it easier to put a lot of boards into 1590B boxes.


----------



## ADAOCE

zgrav said:


> I meant 1590B, but apparently there is not a deeper version of that enclosure.  Right?  That would go a long way to making it easier to put a lot of boards into 1590B boxes.


There may be a 1590BS type box on some of the non pedal building sites. Try hawk electronics


----------



## ADAOCE

1590BS
					

Hammond Manufacturing is a leading manufacturer of industrial enclosures, electronic enclosures, racks & rack cabinets, transformers, outlet strips and climate control products.




					www.hammfg.com
				




Now good luck finding one


----------



## SYLV9ST9R

ADAOCE said:


> 1590BS
> 
> 
> Hammond Manufacturing is a leading manufacturer of industrial enclosures, electronic enclosures, racks & rack cabinets, transformers, outlet strips and climate control products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hammfg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now good luck finding one


Digikey and Mouser seem to have some.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

zgrav said:


> I meant 1590B, but apparently there is not a deeper version of that enclosure.  Right?  That would go a long way to making it easier to put a lot of boards into 1590B boxes.


1590BS and 1590B2

Rarely found anywhere, but Madbean has projects for both of those enclosure sizes


----------



## manfesto

ADAOCE said:


> 1590BS
> 
> 
> Hammond Manufacturing is a leading manufacturer of industrial enclosures, electronic enclosures, racks & rack cabinets, transformers, outlet strips and climate control products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hammfg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now good luck finding one





			Amazon.com
		


I've bought these, they're great for doing 1590B builds with top-mount jacks


----------



## sodapop808

I need one of these for my duocast build!  The transformer hits the lid by about this much.  Would you sell one of these?  I don't know anyone with a printer....


----------



## mdc

Not sure where you live, but a lot of public library systems have maker spaces set up at larger branches with 3D printers that are free to use.


----------



## ADAOCE

sodapop808 said:


> I need one of these for my duocast build!  The transformer hits the lid by about this much.  Would you sell one of these?  I don't know anyone with a printer....


Sorry man I don’t have easy access to a printer beyond what mdc just said about libraries. My brother made this for me and he’s too busy


----------



## giovanni

sodapop808 said:


> I need one of these for my duocast build!  The transformer hits the lid by about this much.  Would you sell one of these?  I don't know anyone with a printer....


Did you buy an enclosure already? There are deeper ones (1590BB2 on Tayda - I got that one).


----------

